# Toothpaste advice



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi, does anyone have any dog toothpaste, dental suggestions? Although I can rarely get in there w/ paste & a toothbrush to make any progress..is everyone brushing their poodles’ teeth daily? I had my toy poodles teeth cleaned by the vet when she was spayed last Feb (when she was 5yrs old), and right before; and a few months after, she lost a tooth (each time), and it was so upsetting. I can’t see myself putting her under every year to have them cleaned she’s less than 5lbs, and it is very stressful for both of us but I know toy poodles are prone to dental issues...sigh. I have a jar of kissable dental wipes on my dresser but I’ve only used them a few times, I don’t know if they really do anything...


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm not as diligent as I should be regarding dental hygiene. We brush every other day. Shae has a normal toothbrush, I use a cheap electric Spinbrush on Rocky, which I feel cleans the teeth better. Most of the time I use Nylabone tooth paste since it's the easiest to buy around here. Before Shae, I used Slurp'n Fresh Oral Hygiene Solution in Rocky's water to try to get his plaque under control. I think it helped a bit. I don't really have any experience with any other types of products, though there are quite a few products others have suggested in other threads. 

There were some threads kinda recently discussing different oral care methods - gels, sprays etc. Here's one, though I can't find the one I was thinking of:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/242961-anyway-remove-tartar-plaque.html


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so happy to hear when people brush their dogs teeth! I have been using this for years.


https://www.amazon.com/Petrodex-Enz...qid=1513286016&sr=8-3&keywords=pet+toothpaste

I recently lost a 13.5 year old MPOO and her teeth were in great shape. She never needed a dental cleaning and never lost a tooth.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

PixieSis said:


> I am so happy to hear when people brush their dogs teeth! I have been using this for years.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Petrodex-Enz...qid=1513286016&sr=8-3&keywords=pet+toothpaste
> ...


I use the wipes and the spray and stuff in water, I cannot say it is that great. By the time I do Bella's eyes, clean 3 poodle's teeth and put diapers on Sage I am exhausted. Eyes 3 times a day, diapers 4 or 5 when I put her out on and off.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly is 5.5 years old and her teeth are still beautiful! I attribute it to the raw meaty bones and other 'chewies' she gets, and I brush her teeth 3-4 times a week with TropiClean Clean Teeth Gel which actually requires no brushing but works better if you do! On the 'alternate' days I give her a Ark Naturals'Brushless ToothPaste' chewable ( she loves these and they smell yummy like cinnamon and vanilla!)
a little proof; .................... lol!


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow. her teeth look great!! I tried the kissable wipes again today, it's like I"m torturing her, they just feel like wet round wipes you use to remove make-up, I dont know if anything's happening and then she panics.. I saw the TropiClean at Petco, and I ask an onsite vet if it was ok to use on such small dogs, and he had never heard of it which I thought was strange, but twice I had heard of it. I have a 2 yr old toy, who already has tartar/plaque(?) stains on her teeth, but she barely weighs 3lbs, and I get so nervous trying things on them, they are so sensitive, it is so stressful. Does the tropiclean gel just dissolve, and they digest it? Thanks.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

I think I made the mistake of buying the 'kissables brand 'vanilla mint flavor, instead of poultry. My 6 yr, has lost two teeth so far, one was pulled during the cleaning last feb (and it was suggested that 3 others should be pulled but I said no), and her side teeth are so, so tiny and they look like they have layers of enamel (it looks like when the waves reach the sand, and go back and forth and there are layers of wet sand if that makes sense).


----------



## Païllâsse (Jun 14, 2016)

I brush his teeth everyday, and he loves it. As soon as he sees the toothbrush he jumps on the sofa and open his mouth waiting to get his teeth brushed, I could do it for hours.
I use a regular human tooth brush and a toothpaste based on almond oil.
https://www.bogar.com/en/produkte/b.../pflege-zusaetze/108-bogadent-dental-lipo-gel


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle wasn't a huge fan of a toothbrush, and her teeth were getting ugly brown stains on them. Oh no. I tried the toothbrush again, but Noelle fought and gagged. Then I got tooth wipes. I put toothpaste on the tooth wipe and clean her teeth that way. We've been doing this for a few weeks now. Last night, after supper, Noelle walked over to the shelf where I keep the tooth wipes. She pointed her nose toward the shelf, looked at me, and did it again. I think she likes them! I like that her teeth aren't brown anymore.


----------



## Pineapplepoodle (Sep 28, 2017)

That's a great idea!! What brand toothpaste do you use? I have kissables wipes, and the vanilla toothpaste (but they hate that one). Still debating if I should try the new peanut butter flavored Tropiclean gel but I don't really know what about it..


----------

